# 1.6/ 1.8 help



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Basically what it boils down to is this. The 2010 Saab 9-5 came with an optional 1.6 liter ecotec turbo. According to what i have found it is the same familt as the ones used overseas in the Cruzes. So, if it is the same model as well it could be a much more cost effective route to Turbocharging the 1.8 liter than ordering parta from overseas.


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

What is it exactly that you're trying to do? Are you trying to turbocharge a 1.8 using the 1.6 parts?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Some of the 1.6 parts will work or can be modified to help with piecing together a turbo kit for the 1.8. Like the manifold.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if im not mistaken the 1.4 is a destroked 1.8 so essantially the turbo off a 1.4 should bolt up to a 1.8


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested....


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Im pretty sure that's been tried already jak, and they don't fit. (that was the first thing anyone tried).

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> if im not mistaken the 1.4 is a destroked 1.8 so essantially the turbo off a 1.4 should bolt up to a 1.8


The 1.8 is a Family 1 Ecotec, while the 1.4 is a Family 0 Ecotec. There are likely design differences between the two beyond displacement.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> if im not mistaken the 1.4 is a destroked 1.8 so essantially the turbo off a 1.4 should bolt up to a 1.8


The 1.4 is not a destroked 1.8 Its a different motor. I could possibly use the intake manifold from the 1.4 but the exhaust manifold wont bolt up as well as other parts. they are too different.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

so now that thats cleared up,why would you wanna turbo the 1.8 and in a cruze for that matter you tryen to break into the 13s lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Same reason we mod the 1.4T. It's not fast, but it's what we got. Personally, I mod everything I own, lol.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Same reason we mod the 1.4T. It's not fast, but it's what we got. Personally, I mod everything I own, lol.


Pretty much. just for fun.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...or, the old standard: _"...because we can!.."_


----------



## xxxxxxxxderoid (May 11, 2012)

/\ /\ what these guys said lol


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Honestly I bought the 1.8 on purpose with every intention of turbo'ing it someday. The more and more i have learned about the 1.4's and 1.8's, the more i have really enjoyed this decision. Especially after the dyno session i had this week where my 1.8, still completely factory, put down 120hp/119ft lbs. That NA all the way. With the right ingredients I can see my 1.8 at 200hp/200ft-lbs turbo'd fairly easily and it would be quite a fun little ride. The hard parts is having patience and finding the ingredients.


----------

